# Rules for field fita?



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone no were I can find the rules for field fita?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Possibly someone can provide the link. Otherwise I'd suggest checking out the World Archery website and search for their Constitution and By-Laws. FITA Field rules should be included in their. Anything you are looking for specifically?

>>-------->


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/FITA website/05 Rules/01 C&R Book/2008RulesENG_Book4.pdf

Try this.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Not sure what you are looking for but here are two links:

http://www.worldarchery.org/UserFil...e/05 Rules/01 C&R Book/Book_2012/EN-Book4.pdf

http://www.archery.ie/field.pdf


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.floridaarchery.org/FITA_Field_Distances.pdf

This may help with targets & distances.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

We shoot a lot of FITA Fields in my two states of Washington and Arizona. Everything in Fita is opposite of NFAA. First two up on target one will be first up on all odd targets. Second two up will be first up on all even targets. Alternate first up on every target. First up shoots top target instead of bottom. If on right, you will shoot right for entire round switching next day.

Scores X=6 then 5. 4. 3. 2, 1 on target. Three arrows per target with distances measured in meters. First day unknown yardage. Second day is marked yardage. First day learn the size of target for distance and use scope or pin gap to questamate distance. Distances from 10 to 60 meters known and 10 to 55 meters unknown. All straight up shooting, No fans or walk-ups.

Must mark all arrows hole in target prior to pulling arrows. Bounce outs must score lowest unmarked arrow hole regardless of where it was seen hitting. Bow's pull maximum is 60#. Arrow diameter maximum 23/64. No electronics on course. This means no cell phones, range finders, or PDA's. 

Hope this helps. We shoot a round in Mesa on the 5th Saturday of the month where we shoot a half round od Fita Field and a half round of NFAA field. Blows my mind every time trying to remember the rules for each round.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, its nice to know what to practice for.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Where is the FITA Field you plan to attend?


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just north east from you&#55357;&#56846; silver arrow bow man.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

You can find Washington State's specific rules for the FITA Field on our website www.WashingtonArchery.org.

Look here: https://docs.google.com/a/washingto...yY2hlcnkub3JnfHd3d3xneDo1NjU3MWM4MmYzZDVkMDJm

That is a REAL long address, but you can find it quickly by going to www.WashingtonArchery.org, choose "Tournaments" and link for the Tournament Rules document is near the bottom of the page. FITA Field doesn't show up in the Table of Contents (oops) but it IS in the document, on pages 24-25.

Some of the differences we do in Washington are:
Specifying distances / recognizing the little kids (Bowman and Yeoman)
Multiple Pin Sights (what NFAA would call Bowhunter Freestyle and Bowhunter Freestyle Limited) are acceptable in the Compound Division (WA allows them for marked distance rounds only, at the time the document was written WA (then FITA) didn't allow them at all).
We recognize Compound Fingers for Seniors (adults), Masters 50+, Master 60+ and Master 70+

Any other questions, you can email me [email protected] 

But I won't be around for the Washington FITA Field because I'll still be traveling back from the IFAA Field (Yankton).


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, good luck in Yankton.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

FITA Field is like 3D on steroids and Silver Arrow have the best course I've ever walked for angles, you will have a blast!

-Grant


----------

